# Woolwich Ferry Crew List 1938-1942



## RFARoy (Oct 4, 2009)

Does anybody know where I can find the crew lists for the Woolwich Ferry for the years 1938 to 1943 apart from the LCC (London County Council) employee records which are unfortunately closed under the 100 years disclosure rule at present?

RFARoy


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

It looks as though they have been lost, destroyed or were never colated.
Assuming of course I have the correct vessels SQUIRES, GORDON, JOHN BENN and WILL CROOKS.
I have looked in the catalogue of TNA Kew and the Memorial University of Newfoundland where they should be if anywhere. Have you tried NMM Greenwich?

Roger


----------

